# SonicWall GUrus help....



## dpihomer (Apr 24, 2007)

I recently got promoted to head of IT at a small company completely unprepared for certain aspects of the job, like dealing with sonic wall VPN issues. We have about 10 salesmen who VPN into the system to put in orders. In the last few weeks, we have been having an issue where only one person at a time gets an IP from the network, and therefore only one person may actually work at any one time. The firewall is also acting as our default gateway for all 3 of our servers, but the DHCP is looking to our domain controller. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Can you elaborate a little regarding "...only one person at a time gets an IP..."? When more than one person attempts to VPN in, what happens (or doesn't happen)? Also, what SonicWall model is it?

By the way, having your DC serve DHCP is preferred over having your router/firewall serve because it gives you more control (multiple scopes, reserved addresses, DHCP authorization, etc).


----------



## dpihomer (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry, the model is a TZ170. What happens when someone outside connects to the sonicwall, it logs them in, but only one person at a time is given an IP address on the inside network. The person shows to be connected, but can do nothing. We have them use the "Remote Desktop Connection" to log on to the server, but it tells them they do not have an IP. When I look at the user list in the console, it only shows one IP generating across the VPN at a time.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Check and make sure you have enough VPN licenses for the appliance.


----------



## dpihomer (Apr 24, 2007)

I have 6 licenses for the VPN on the Aplliance


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

> In the last few weeks, we have been having an issue where only one person at a time gets an IP from the network, and therefore only one person may actually work at any one time.


If it was working fine before, what has changed on your network to make this happen? You will probably need to do some back tracking.


----------



## dpihomer (Apr 24, 2007)

The network was severely patched together and had a little D-link home networking wouter acting as the gateway. That router died. I was told it was a router set to work around the firewall and was not important. When I got to digging into the system after the router died, I found that it was set to be the default gateway for the servers. I reset them to use the sonicwall as the gateway. That was over a month ago. I have only recieved reports of issues with the VPN in the last 2 weeks. It may have been longer, but I only started recieving the reports. I had not touched the settings because I really knew very little of the system. The only odd thing I have done at all was to try and get a windows Vista machine to use teh VPN to get in (it failed of course), but it appeared to be entirely on the vista machines end, and never made a connection to the firewall.


----------

